# Party Time At Keystone



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Here's a little blurb that came over the wire today

Keystone Fires 40 Employees

Another Story

Yet Another

Seems they are "weeding" out drug users in the plants.


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

I thought our camper had a funny smell in it when we picked it up.........


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Probably the people who were supposed to tighten electic panel connections and wire bathroom fans correctly (see Outback problems)









Figures , hope its not mine they are workin on right now.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

It's good to see them "smoke out" the offenders...

Reverie


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

just called my dealer, he was going to find out if he can what is built at plant 304, fingers crossed its not outback.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"Smoke out the offenders" LOL! I think I coughed up Dr. Pepper through my nose


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Could you imagine taking your new trailer over the boarder to Canada and they pick you for a random check and dogs find drugs in your 'new' trailer. Explain that!


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

And to think 10 months ago when I first saw some of the build defects on our trailer I thought "Were the assemblers smoking crack when they built this?"

Jeeze- 1/3 tested positive? I wonder how many didn't get caught!

Kevin P.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I guess this could explain the unconventional, and downright inspired, design of the Outback line!









Or maybe not...









In any case, I'm glad we got ours when we did. Who knows what effect this will have on production schedules.

And I agree with John, that trip across the border could take on a whole new level of, umm, adventure!

High, I mean Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Was that Keystone RV or Keystone*d* RV?









Anyhow, I sure like mine, built by potheads or not.

Mark


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

With any luck one of the forty is the tank handle labeler or the QC person that has let it go for 4 years.









John


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Keystone*d*























Good one!

Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I guess this could explain the unconventional, and downright inspired, design of the Outback line!


Nah, haven't seen any paisley designs in outbacks yet.









Maybe one of the employees figured out how to make crack pipes out of the dump handles -- that would explain why so many are missing.....

Keystoned -- love it! LOL!


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

The story becomes MUCH clearer when you look at it from the employees point of view:

Here and Here and Here


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

ROTFLMAO! Spewed coffee thru my nose.....


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Puts a whole new meaning to RANDOM testing!


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Hmm, I thought that funny odor in my new trailer came from the glue and caulk they used. No wonder 'she' sways a little now and then.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Could you imagine taking your new trailer over the boarder to Canada and they pick you for a random check and dogs find drugs in your 'new' trailer. Explain that!
> [snapback]32846[/snapback]​


Maybe you could just say that it must be a manufacturer's "complimentary" added option.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oh my....where do I even start. I can't even type cause the tears are fo' shizzlin' down my face!

I laughed so hard my wife is asking questions about what I'm doin'.
You guys are hilarious!

You're right about the black/gray tank labeler though! Another KEYSTONED mystery solved!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

On the flip side of this -- good for Keystone! It took guts to do what they did and it was the right thing to do! Good for them! Glad I have an Outback!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

"Dave's not here man!"

This thread is making me hungry.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

BBB you just made me spill my beer!







LOL!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Hey.......Quit Bogarting!!!!!!!


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)




----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

"killa takes tha drugs as a way ta git through tha day wit energy hittin that booty" AH HAHAHAHAHAHAH LOL







Gizoogle is hilarious!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Stop it, you guys!!!!! LOL LOL LOL Y'all made me swallow my blun......er, _gum._

Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Oh my....where do I even start. I can't even type cause the tears are fo' shizzlin' down my face!
> 
> I laughed so hard my wife is asking questions about what I'm doin'.
> You guys are hilarious!
> ...


BBB

The Colours .... man the colours I see so many colours























Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Far out man







Love the colors man

Gonna have to move this to the joke section


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

This gives a whole new meaning to "Authorized Keystone Dealer", now doesn't it!









Never knew you had to get "authorized" for that type of business.

Jason


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

BBB,
I love that colourful rendering of the Outback.

Do you think we can get the Outbackers.com clothing gear in tie-die? Maybe a gangsta hat with the logo? I may check on some spinner wheels for T-T-25-RZz.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

You guys make me laugh. This post has simply made my day. Someone here at work just asked me if I was okay and I was having trouble making them believe that the tears were from laughing so hard.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm in on the "HIPPIE EDITION" OUTBACK for shizzle!

I love the tie die color. My first mod will be removing the doors and putting in some beads!

Is there a source for a 12 volt Lava Lamp?


----------



## Ymryl (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm guessing it starts at the top...

"We have always worked closely wit local law enforcement mak'n sure we have a safe n drug-free environment fo` all of our employees," said Ken Julian, human resource gangsta at Keystone cuz this is how we do it. "Through thizzat partnership, we had reason ta believe there was drug activity at Plant 304, which prompted us ta takes prompt action."

"Everyone participated n cooperated fully," he said . Boom bam as I step in the jam, God damn. "It was a very cooperative group of individuals."

"We're being very proactive," said Ron Fenech, president n CEO of Keystone, tha largest brotha in Elkhart County. He said Keystone is doing this not only fo` P-L-to-tha-izzant safety reasons but coz it's tha R-to-tha-izzight thing ta do . It dont stop till the wheels fall off.

"There was some feedback frizzay tha po-po thiznat one of our plants was hatin' troubles wit drugs. We responded ta this," Fenech said. "It's up ta us as an employa ta deal wit it. I thizzink we frontin' ta do as much as any RV company in tha country."


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just a side note about this. This same topic is also going over at RVflamers.net and naturally it's turned into a heated, fairly angry discussion. Sheeesh









I really appreciate the fun and good natured group that we have here. Evidenced by this thread. You guys are great


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

California Jim said:


> Just a side note about this.Â This same topic is also going over at RVflamers.net and naturally it's turned into a heated, fairly angry discussion.Â SheeeshÂ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's FOR SURE! It's definately heated over there at RV.net. I thought maybe if someone posted that tie-dyed Outback over there it might







things up a bit. On the other hand, you just never know what kind of response it may get.









You'd think the people that would/should be upset would be the actual Keystone owners (or in my case future Keystone owner), and yet you guys are the ones with a good sense of humor about it. That really does speak volumes about how great you guys are in my book too.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I guess they are too busy "poking smot" over there. It must be making them very, very paranoid.









One guy was ranting about privacy and how it was a violation of privacy!







They really rip each other over there.

BTW.....Did anyone see them start ripping the guy who bought the TT and blew up his TV while driving the TT home. They are something else!

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Happenings 'over there' always remind me how lucky we are to be able to chose our own viewing choices.

Now back to the pothead, crack smackin', coke snortin' Keystoned guys!









Never been there.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Honestly...I've washed my hands clean of that forum. Period. I just don't go there anymore. Sounds like things haven't changed any.

I'll hang wit' U clowns any day...fo' shizzle!


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

New addition to the PDI checklist..........

Drug dog sniff test


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Me too! Rarely go over to the dark side any more.

Word I have is that facility 304 is the Zepplin plant. Hmmm, sounds appropriate somehow.....


----------



## Firefighter2104 (Apr 25, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> [snapback]32944[/snapback]​


This is an Outback on drugs.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

That may explain why I can feel mellow just laying on the bed in the OB staring at the ceiling. I thought it was the glue curing.

drifter


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Watch out for "tracers".

Wow......I know way too much about this stuff


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

vdub said:


> Me too! Rarely go over to the dark side any more.
> 
> Word I have is that facility 304 is the Zepplin plant. Hmmm, sounds appropriate somehow.....
> [snapback]33172[/snapback]​


Which reminds me of my favorite Zepplin post:

Outback vs. Zeppelin

Reverie


----------

